# LRRP is on the way!!!



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Bill called me on Friday to give me a status update...










I was happy to hear from him of course, and happy to learn that my watch was almost ready, possibly shipping this past Saturday.










I'm hoping my LRRP made it into the mail on Saturday, and that I'll see it today. I suppose it could bump a few days, but hopefully I'll have pics to post this week!


----------



## Narruc (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome news and awesome cartoons! :-!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

That's a new way to post a message...looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, Bill's avatar and my avatar are both characters in the same cartoon. We're both fans of said cartoon.

Those are screen caps from an exchange they have during an episode.

His avatar is of "Brock Samson", Licensed to Kill - of the Office of Secret Intelligence (OSI).

My avatar is of "'Dr.' Rusty Venture", Superscientist. His character keeps my character from getting hurt/killed.

The 10 Best Brock beatdowns:

http://www.adultswim.com/americaloveslists/vb_brockbeatdowns/


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Dumb question maybe, but did you get the Explorer, or the MilSub layout?

I don't often watch, but Adult Swim can be a hoot. I remember Harvey Birdman (I think) and this dog... well, can't really go into that in a family friendly venue. b-)


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Custom Explorer style LRRP.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I just found out I'll be getting it tomorrow. Stay tuned!


----------



## k7lro (Feb 12, 2006)

Stop. o| You suck.

:-d

Enjoy it - I know it's been a wait for you!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry man - I don't mean to be cruel.


On Oct. 2, it'll be exactly 15 months since I put my initial deposit - but it'll be well-worth the wait.


----------



## k7lro (Feb 12, 2006)

No worries my friend. When the Kingston arrives, I'm gonna do the same. ;-)


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh...by the way Scott I also tried to call you as well but I think the number that I have for you is out of date......


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Weird - I'll look into it.


I got the watch!!! Arrived today. I'll post pics soon. It is fantastic!


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

TheDude said:


> Weird - I'll look into it.
> 
> I got the watch!!! Arrived today. I'll post pics soon. It is fantastic!


Okay. Thankfully it arrived. :-!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

TheDude said:


> ...I'll post pics soon. It is fantastic!


;-)Watch'n...


----------



## k7lro (Feb 12, 2006)

Well?


----------



## scottslot (Dec 15, 2006)

Lucky! I got the email the other day that my watch was supposed to deliver today but alas...I still wait. Damn USPS. I can't track the package either because showing it was delivered in PA which I know isn't the case. Ugh! So close and then....push back a little more.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

scottslot said:


> Lucky! I got the email the other day that my watch was supposed to deliver today but alas...I still wait. Damn USPS. I can't track the package either because showing it was delivered in PA which I know isn't the case. Ugh! So close and then....push back a little more.


Scott let me know the status tomorrow. I called the "consumer affairs" office of the USPS and they were supposed to research it but I didn't hear back today. Every Express Mail package I sent out yesterday came back with really screwed up tracking information even though the packages were addressed correctly.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry for making everyone wait. These aren't good shots, but hopefully they'll work until I can set some time aside to take some better shots.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I am pleased to report about the function of the movement. 


The 24 hour hand (orange) can be set independently of the rest of the movement and without hacking. This is done by turning the crown away from you. To set the date, you turn the crown towards you. 

This is different from my Rolex in that the Rolex doesn't have a way to set the date other than sending the 24 hour hand around the dial once. This is because Rolex lets you set the 24 hour hand forward and backward, and the LRRP movement only makes changes to the 24 hour hand in the forward direction. That's not a big deal, in fact it makes the initial setting of the watch easier if the watch has been dormant for any period of time. However, it is less convenient to adjust the 24 hour hand backward during normal use - you have to go forward to go back. Consequently, the 24 hour hand adjustment is de-coupled from the date wheel changing. It is coupled on the Rolex.

Regardless of the differences, it is very rare to find a GMT that can set the 24 hand independently and it is very functional this way. Bravo for picking this movement Bill!


The watch is everything I'd hoped, and the bracelet is better than the Vantage bracelet (which I thought was just fine). The fit is fantastic, and the watch rests very nicely on the wrist.


----------



## k7lro (Feb 12, 2006)

TheDude said:


> Regardless of the differences, it is very rare to find a GMT that can set the 24 hand independently and it is very functional this way. Bravo for picking this movement Bill!


Rare? I thought this was a ETA 2893-2 movement for which this is very typical - even ubiquitous among GMT's other than Rolex, Omega and a few higher-end, in-house movements.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

k7lro said:


> Rare? I thought this was a ETA 2893-2 movement for which this is very typical - even ubiquitous among GMT's other than Rolex, Omega and a few higher-end, in-house movements.


We're splitting hairs. -Relatively- rare then. :-!


----------



## mvyadam (Feb 14, 2006)

Great shots!!, here's a couple of mine that arrived earlier today! sorry for the quality (or lack of)


----------



## scottslot (Dec 15, 2006)

It came Bill! Still have no idea why it wasn't delivered yesterday but so be it. I LOVE it! Thank you for your tireless effort.


----------



## nullidentitat (Sep 29, 2008)

Good detail shot of the HRV. I like it. :-!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

This pic is a tiny bit better. Still just kitchen lighting... ;-)


----------



## baybombers (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice looking watch. There needs to be a moratorium on all these MK II pics untl February when I get my Stingray. I have a limited amount of $$ I can dedicate to watches and all these pictures are just too tempting,


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

scottslot said:


> It came Bill! Still have no idea why it wasn't delivered yesterday but so be it. I LOVE it! Thank you for your tireless effort.


Really glad to hear it! :-!


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

mvyadam said:


> Great shots!!, here's a couple of mine that arrived earlier today! sorry for the quality (or lack of)


Great pics Adam. Thanks for posting and really glad to see that the watch made it. You were also in the batch of Express Mail packages that experienced a USPS SNAFU. :-d


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

BAM!!!!

Thank you Bill, and Warren (for posting the 369 Mock-up!)


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Cowbiker said:


> BAM!!!!
> 
> Thank you Bill, and Warren (for posting the 369 Mock-up!)


Man, that is a beauty, you just made my LRRP decision even tougher. There are three versions of the LRRP I like, this one, the Standard LRRP with capstone bezel and the MILSUB with date and Mercedes hands. I can't afford all three and I can't make up my mind.

Anxiously awaiting the KINGSTON 2nd stage pre-order. I've driven my wife nuts with all my MKII talk!

Rich


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Cowbiker said:


> BAM!!!!
> 
> Thank you Bill, and Warren (for posting the 369 Mock-up!)


Sweet mercedes hands and sub second hand. This is an awesome set up!!! Congrats!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks:-!

Obie gets the credit for posting the 369 MilSub Mock up a while back:



obie said:


>


and Bill gets my continued praise and gratitude for letting me amend my order from a non date/non gmt milsub to this configuration.

Have it on a grey Phoenix Nato currently and headed to belt out a K in the pool with it.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Cowbiker said:


> Thanks:-!
> 
> Obie gets the credit for posting the 369 MilSub Mock up a while back:
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for posting all the pics. And Sean I am glad to see you like the watch  That's one that I have to put together for myself.


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

TheDude said:


> Sorry for making everyone wait. These aren't good shots, but hopefully they'll work until I can set some time aside to take some better shots.


Great pics of a beautiful watch! What size is your wrist? Can you post a side by side pic with your GMT Master II?

What are your thoughts on size and weight?

Thanks!


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Ya know, you guys are KILLING me with all these pictures. I'm trying to be a good soldier and NOT order my fourth MKII this year, thinking that food would be a better use of my funds these days..........

........on the other hand - if there are any surgeons out there: what exactly IS the going rate for a kidney donor these days?


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Any owners care to inform on the quality of the bracelet? Are the edges sharp? Weight? Does it feel like a seiko bracelet (or better or worse)?
No doubt the case looks first rate


----------



## Casek (Apr 10, 2008)

All these pictures are killing me. Still waiting on my LRRP. Must be patient, must be patient.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

es335 said:


> Great pics of a beautiful watch! What size is your wrist? Can you post a side by side pic with your GMT Master II?
> 
> What are your thoughts on size and weight?
> 
> Thanks!


I just put up a thread with a few pics of the two watches.

The LRRP feels like it might be just a bit heavier than the GMT-IIc, but that's on the heavier side for a Rolex since it has a solid bracelet. My Vantage is a ton heavier than my buddy's Explorer II.

I don't know my exact wrist size, but it's not big - I took 4 links out of the LRRP bracelet and the fit is on the snug side.



sunster said:


> Any owners care to inform on the quality of the bracelet? Are the edges sharp? Weight? Does it feel like a seiko bracelet (or better or worse)?
> No doubt the case looks first rate


The only sharp edge is the back of the lock for the clasp. The bracelet is still working in, so there's a little squeak, but that's to be expected. I like it better than the Vantage bracelet, which I like just fine. When sizing the Vantage, I always had to force the middle pins out of the links. The pins simply fall in and out with no issue on the LRRP bracelet which makes sizing a whole lot easier.

The bracelet is easily better than the standard Japanese watch bracelets. It's still not in the same league as the solid link oyster Rolex bracelet, but at the prices they charge it shouldn't be!


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey DUDE..

I want to congratulate you on a GORGEOUS Watch you have there.. Im kinda of a new watch enthusiast and although I dont have a lot of experience I was blown away in a thread I read that Yao explained what went into each and every individual watch and how long it took to have everything perfect in every individual watch before it was sent out.. Reading all that I realized that to own a MKII watch is a priviledge..

I hope that someday ill be able to own one myself and your thread only cemented my loyalty towards that feeling...

Enjoy your watch:-!

-R


----------

